

Why doesn't Google just buy Viacom? - geuis
http://www.trending.us/2008/07/03/why-doesnt-google-just-buy-viacom/

======
lakeeffect
This is great Colbert did a joke about this in nov 2006.

[http://www.comedycentral.com/colbertreport/videos.jhtml?vide...](http://www.comedycentral.com/colbertreport/videos.jhtml?videoId=77674)

2 Min and 30 in, "leave youtube alone or we will take our market
capitalization and buy your ass." - Stephen Colbert

Sorry video is not available on youtube.

------
geuis
That is a _great_ clip and completely relevant. Thanks lakeeffect.

